# Most Users Ever Online



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What's wrong with the "most users ever online"? It seems to be resetting itself - " Most users ever online was 52 on Today at 02:42 PM."


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What do you mean exactly do you mean resetting itself? It does not show the most users online as for the entire time the site has been up or changes it everyday or something? Maybe they should have statistics posted in a link and where that is at have most users by day, week, month, year, life of the site, along with the other statistics like how many users were online total during the month, if they used internet explorer, netscape, opera, etc. and so on.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

With the work that Scott is doing on the new feature that is coming soon, it's getting reset everytime he does one particular thing. There's nothing that we can do about it until the new feature is in place.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, that makes sense Mark. Sounds good, I was just curious!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Our record was 124, hopefulyl we'll beable to shatter that...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am sure we will with the new member total increasing. I wonder how many of the other members that first signed up do and do not still come on that quit coming on?

Also, everytime that he adds a new feature, it causes it to reset such things as that, or is he working on a fix that temporarily will do this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Part of the code I am using for our new feature for some reason "shared" data using the same name, In doing this the data was wiped out by the new feature. (argg)

I am working on this now.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

while you're at it take a look at www.satradiotalk.com - it looks like you accidently messed up the graphic there


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That explains why Mark didn't like us converting 4x3 to 16x9... :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

hmm thats odd. I guess that the graphic you made the other day was named the same thing which is strange as when I FTPed it up to the server it did not ask me to overwrite it.

I will fix it tommorow as my backup is at my office.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Guess so Sounds good!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Does the user count only those in the forums or anyone who hits the site? EKB/SatradioTalk.com are those included?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Let me take a guess and correct me if I'm wrong admins - it counts only those in the forums, and includes SatRadioTalk


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think you are right. It must count the vBulletin users. But Scott is always messing with things so who knows...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok the bug with the resetting user counter should now be all fixed (Crossing my fingers and toes) 

I think that the number of hits is from all the pages hosted on the DBStalk.COM server, this includes EKB, Satradio, 721 Review, and of course DBStalk. (Forums and information pages)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks great Scott!


----------

